# Black fat fives??



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

Just curious if anyone has painted their fat fives black?? I will hopefully be getting new wheels in the spring and use the stock wheels for my winter setup. The wheels are a bit rough, if they were mint i probably wouldnt paint them. So as stated, just wondering if anyone has done this and if anyone has pictures??


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: Black fat fives?? (vrdubin6)*

Here is a quick p-chop of my car i did. I think i like it.. just want to see some real pictures.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Black fat fives?? (vrdubin6)*

I had a set of 17" konig Glides that were black for my winter wheels for a while...they look kind of like fat fives...I only had them for a while...they came with the car.










_Modified by sharons03jetta at 7:03 PM 11-12-2006_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

Personally, I don't like the look too much, looks a bit like a spare tire lol


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Black fat fives?? (vrdubin6)*

A huge waste of fat 5's... if you don't want them - give them to me!!!








There are plenty of wheel designs that "want" to be black, but not these guys!!
Just one persons opinion though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redstar (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Black fat fives?? (Mr TT)*

i had some dark gunmetal rims on my silver tt for a while and in the end i didnt like the way it makes the car look like it has giant holes on the sides. silver wheels fill the space and make it look better in my opinion.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Black fat fives?? (redstar)*

i would pass


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Black fat fives?? (cincyTT)*

were the fat fives like an upgraded wheel option or something?


----------



## 20V4Door (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Black fat fives?? (GTImafia)*

i think it should be a crime if you paint them.


----------



## Jeff Bipes (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: Black fat fives?? (GTImafia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTImafia* »_were the fat fives like an upgraded wheel option or something?

Initialy, yes, the "5-Spoke Forged Alloys" were part of the Premium Package that got you the heated seats, and the Xenon headlights.
It was like a $1200 option for the '0-into the '02 model.


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Black fat fives?? (Jeff Bipes)*

Moderator - please lock this thread!!!
I can't take it anymore... no more talk of painting these wheels.


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: Black fat fives?? (Mr TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr TT* »_
Moderator - please lock this thread!!!
I can't take it anymore... no more talk of painting these wheels.









Please lock it!!!!!


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

I think wheels only look good black if they are deep dish. The polished lip looks good with black, but I think the fat fives would look bad solid black.....no lip...nothing to contrast the blackness lol.


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Black fat fives?? (Mr TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr TT* »_
Moderator - please lock this thread!!!
I can't take it anymore... no more talk of painting these wheels.
















To each their own.








I think they're awesome!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Black fat fives?? (pirate golf)*

i never like fat 5's but yours actually look god and better with those porsche brembos behind them (i got wilwoods which are nice but lack that flair).


----------



## Mr TT (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: Black fat fives?? (cincyTT)*

Porsche brakes = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Black fat 5's = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
This reminds me of Al Jolsons blackface schtick.
It's just wrong.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

pirate golf, that your car? anymore pics?


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_pirate golf, that your car? anymore pics?

Oh no... it's not. I should have posted that. I just searched because I know it's been asked in the MkIV forum before. The person who I got that pic from said that the pic is old. I guess the car got parted out back in Oct. of '05.


_Modified by pirate golf at 10:57 PM 12-21-2006_


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (pirate golf)*

I did it - and I love the way they look too!


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

looks pretty good IMO. i think with your color scheme i would have gotten a glossy powdercoat to match the roof, but i still think it looks good as is.


----------



## lucmb94 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

Too late.. i already did it and havent stopped getting compliments.
PS: its kinda a greyish black with quite a bit of metallic.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (lucmb94)*

they look so much better.
and will you please paint your headlights. Mine is also silver and it looks so much better with painted housings (see uneek above).


----------



## pirate golf (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_they look so much better.
*and will you please paint your headlights. Mine is also silver and it looks so much better with painted housings (see uneek above*).

No... leave 'em black.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

i say leave them black too.
too much color doesnt work, you have to have a little contrast. my denim blue has denim blue headlight housings and most the time i wish they were gloss black or something.


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_i say leave them black too.
too much color doesnt work, you have to have a little contrast. my denim blue has denim blue headlight housings and most the time i wish they were gloss black or something.

I agree with you.. with the black wheels the headlights and the grill really set them off. I love how it looks. I will have to get a shot of the wheels up in the sunlight, they look a bit different.


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

I like painted headlight housings - they really make a difference for the positive look of the TT, of course IMO anyway.


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (UneekTT)*

First off the fat fives are not that great looking....but most car companies attempts to make a upgraded rim looks kind of doo doo. If you buy a used one with faqt fives they probably will be dinged a bit so I think painting or powder coating them is a good idea. Besides we all buy aftermarket rims so why not paint them black if they are only for winter? and this is coming from the guy who doesnt really dig black rims. I guess I just really dont like the fat fives anyway so that is my bottom line.
dan
p.s. Dont paint your light housings....but DO get the clear corners and turn signals!!!


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (danchef)*

I think my fatfives are gonna be black soon... they were kinda crappy condition when I got the car, and just made it worse the other night. I like the black wheels on red car type thing.








(pic is from a google search)


















_Modified by mieks at 10:19 PM 2-3-2007_


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Personally, I don't like the look too much, looks a bit like a spare tire lol

x10


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

i'd still rather run black fat fives in the winter over steelies.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (lucmb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucmb94* »_Too late.. i already did it and havent stopped getting compliments.
PS: its kinda a greyish black with quite a bit of metallic.









Here's one more: Your ride looks *good*! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (155VERT83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *155VERT83* »_
Here's one more: Your ride looks *good*! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks









Still look pretty good after a winter.. Dont mind the sunk in wheels, this is a pre-spacer picture 







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

the black looks good. I would just say as long as their powder coated glossy...cause the matt finish doesn't look to good...
vrdubin's look really good.


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

Mine have a lot of flake in them as well. Ill have to take a picture in the light really close sometime.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (vrdubin6)*

painted? not powder coated?


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (vrdubin6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrdubin6* »_
Thanks









Still look pretty good after a winter.. Dont mind the sunk in wheels, this is a pre-spacer picture 







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


what suspension are u running?


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTurboNegro* »_

what suspension are u running?

Koni Coilovers.


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_painted? not powder coated?

Correct, spray painted if you want to get technical


----------



## hmontaq (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Did it!*

Gotta say it looks really good. so much for the naysayers. It would look good on a white TT too!


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Did it! (hmontaq)*

whatta bout white wall tires


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (vrdubin6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrdubin6* »_Dont mind the sunk in wheels, this is a pre-spacer picture 

Let's see a post-spacer pic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marm0lade (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (vrdubin6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrdubin6* »_
Correct, spray painted if you want to get technical









WOW that looks good for spray paint. What kind of spray paint did you use to get that semi-glossy look? Any clear coat?


----------

